# DSC your horror stories for entertainment



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

I wanna hear your DSC experiences to learn and to educate myself,'cause if your pushin' the 5 that hard to activate the DSC on a dry road? it's gotta be a good story.I've had all season traction get me to work in western side of New Jersey my boss was impressed I made it in, but he a Duetch Zitizen so it's a German thing.I told him my BMW got me here 'course he smiled and walked away....Rudy knows somthin' we don't, except he won't share.His Fader must of Built Engines for the war or something.
At any rate I'm a Engineer, and wan't to hear the DSC tales.For fun we could take a BMW apart and put it back together agian don't hold back,we brag in my group.. when we can back it up so let's go........:thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It doesn't take much to activate DSC.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Hmm...

I shut DSC off and did a perfect 180 at 50MPH in a 540i. That's all I can think of to share. :dunno:

Lessons learned: 1) Never push an auto hard into a turn (unless in manual mode) - they tend to downshift at their own discression; 2) Shut off DSC anytime you want to have fun. :angel:

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I dunno why so many people seem to be activating DSC all the time. I've gotta be pushing it pretty hard before anything kicks in. Maybe they're running hard rubber compared to what I run. :dunno: 

The one time it was going crazy was westbound on Ortega Hwy with 2 friends in the car trying to keep up with a Mr. Clean-looking guy hauling ass in a E24.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I dunno why so many people seem to be activating DSC all the time. I've gotta be pushing it pretty hard before anything kicks in. Maybe they're running hard rubber compared to what I run. :dunno: *


That's generally been my experience too. 330cic with SP, came with Pilots, and I upgraded the sways to UUC Swaybarbarians. The car seems to be capable in dry weather on good road surfaces that significantly exceeds my fear factor, and well, let's say, I'm not exactly a cautious, risk-averse individual (hanglider, SCUBA instructor, radical mountain biker, I could go on). Yet, in the first year I had the car, I was concerned that DSC was defective -- I couldn't detect the yellow triagle coming in any of my more agressive circumstances.

All that changed with the bad weather the last few weeks here in N. CA. Even with some really cautious granny driving, DSC has kicked in a half dozen times, warning light and all, and has done some serious bacon saving at least twice.

Count me among the convinced, persuaded fans.:thumbup:


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

So far the DSC comment's are great.I like to study Telemetry and Kinetic's, but the road's in my town in western NJ are smooth and twisty,at one point DSC had to reign me in.INTENSE I say!but you all have one common opinion that disabling it seem's to allow you more control.Dunno,it's tough I like it, hate it, kind of thing.Now just don't want it to fail,don't have diag equipment to t-shoot,and 
REALLY don't want dealer doing it.I had it fail one saturday and was worried but failure hasn't come back.Whew...


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

The SO and I have taken to referring to it as the "quit it" light; as in:
"quit-it-quit-it-quit-it-quit-it!"


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

:eeps: Oh yeah for real when it's lighting up time to back it down.


----------

